# Indian Expats in Johannesburg



## kaneabel78 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi,

I am an Indian professional and have been offered a position in a prominent bank in Johannesburg. I am trying to decide whether this is a good option for me from two points of view:

1) Is Jo'burg less or more safe for indians considering the large ethnic population of indians there and the possible racial tensions between indians and non indians? I do not personally know of any indians living in South Africa and hence an honest opinion would greatly help me in deciding
2) What are the healthcare standards in South Africa? My wife is pregnant. Is it a good idea for us to consider having a baby in Jo'burg?

Thanks


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the expat forum. One thing to check is whether your wife's pregnancy and delivery will be covered by the private health insurance your company should be providing.


----------



## Sunnywa (Dec 2, 2007)

If you ahve private health insurance, they have top class facilities for your wife. A hospital like the park Lane Clinic /Bedfordview Maternity Hospital /in Joburg has 1st World facilities and they would be able to handle any eventuality with regards to the birth and your wifes care.
Racial tension....well know one can guarentee that there will not be any. Normal the Indians would not have a problem, especially In Johannesburg and the predominant Indian Areas.


----------



## amitbansal_79 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi...
I hope u might have settled in South Africa.
I am a India Professional and am offered a job opportunity in South Africa (JHB).
would anybody let me know abt some insight of JHB/capetown, cost of living, child education etc.

Regards


----------

